# Newbie



## mavis.d (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi

New here! currently I have a Nespresso machine and feel its time for something more serious, either new or used up to £500 suggestions welcome

Cheers

David


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Is that including a grinder? If not, you should set aside half to cover that.


----------



## mavis.d (Oct 18, 2016)

OK thanks I might flexible on budget. I had been looking at the Sage Barista with built in grinder?


----------

